# Thanksgiving



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING everyone :clap:


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Do hope everyone had an enjoyable feast and day............

Got to see Gand-daughter and Great-gand-daughter; first time since an Aug birthday party get-together. Boy, that GGD sure has sprouted and learned alot more since the last time I saw her. She'll be 3 in April.


----------

